# ou trouver les petites vis pour un powerbook ?



## banafouf (20 Décembre 2005)

wesh wesh les cousins 

je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il manque une petite vis en bas a droite de l'ecran de mon powerbook 12' !  

déjà je me demande comment elle a fait pour se barrer, mais surtout je me demande ou en retrouver une pour boucher le trou béant qui me fixe désormais !
c'est des petites vis avec une tete allen (pas sur de l'ortho), enfin une tete hexagonale quoi, enfin vous savez d'façon ! :mouais: 

des idées ?

merci & bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## iDiot (21 Décembre 2005)

Tu peux en commander sur internet, comme ici par exemple. Sinon... un peu de pâte à sel peut faire l'affaire


----------



## Casodex (21 Décembre 2005)

Alors là chapeau bas !

Le site du revendeur de vis T6 pour powerbook je suis sincèrement impressioné... 

Il me reste quelques jours pour mes cadeaux de noel, je me lache !

Caso


----------



## banafouf (21 Décembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux en commander sur internet, comme ici par exemple. Sinon... un peu de pâte à sel peut faire l'affaire



6,95 dollars les 2 vis !!!!!      

a ce prix la j'essaie la pate a sel !


----------



## vincmyl (21 Décembre 2005)

C'est vraiment pas donné


----------



## kyman (21 Décembre 2005)

banafouf a dit:
			
		

> 6,95 dollars les 2 vis !!!!!
> 
> Avec ou sans le port ?


----------



## vincmyl (22 Décembre 2005)

Tu peux peut etre en trouver dans une quaincaillerie


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

Ce prix pour t'éviter de briser ton powerbook est-t'il autant exagéré ?


----------



## banafouf (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce prix pour t'éviter de briser ton powerbook est-t'il autant exagéré ?



ben pourquoi veux tu que ça brise mon powerbook ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

Si ces vis servaient à rien, elles n'y seraient pas


----------



## banafouf (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si ces vis servaient à rien, elles n'y seraient pas



ça oui, d'accord, mais en quoi l'absence de cette vis va t'elle briser mon powerbook ? :mouais:


----------



## iDiot (22 Décembre 2005)

banafouf a dit:
			
		

> ça oui, d'accord, mais en quoi l'absence de cette vis va t'elle briser mon powerbook ? :mouais:



Le monsieur t'a dit que si elles étaient là c'est pour une bonne raison


----------



## banafouf (22 Décembre 2005)

j'ai trop peur maintenant j'ose plus fermer mon powerbook de peur qu'il m'explose a la figure !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

délicatement tu peux pour pas induire de tension, mais achète ces vis...


----------



## vincmyl (23 Décembre 2005)

Elle sont tellement petites j'espere qu'il ne manquera pas


----------



## banafouf (23 Décembre 2005)

hors de question pour moi de mettre ce prix dans des petites vis  

a la limite j'en prends une au dessus du clavier :mouais: 

ou alors j'attends qu'un gentil mac user nique son powerbook pour qu'il m'en revende une pas chere


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2005)

banafouf a dit:
			
		

> ou alors j'attends qu'un gentil mac user nique son powerbook pour qu'il m'en revende une pas chere


Ou alors tu nique le powerbook d'un gentil mac user


----------

